# New Albino Lines



## Crazy_Snake08 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
What is or will be the new Albino Darwin lines? The "standard albino" is becoming less and jags, etc. are coming into existence more and more. So what's the next best thing when it comes to these little guys? What's the next best genetic line or morphology that people are producing or want?
Matt


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 23, 2015)

Not remotely interested - the "snake of the day" and other fads are pretty superficial and pointless in my opinion. They contribute nothing to broader herpetology...

Jamie


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Dec 23, 2015)

pythoninfinite said:


> Not remotely interested - the "snake of the day" and other fads are pretty superficial and pointless in my opinion. They contribute nothing to broader herpetology...
> 
> Jamie



+1.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 23, 2015)

+10


----------



## Burgo89 (Dec 23, 2015)

pythoninfinite said:


> Not remotely interested - the "snake of the day" and other fads are pretty superficial and pointless in my opinion. They contribute nothing to broader herpetology...
> 
> Jamie



all about the $$$$ at the end of the day


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 23, 2015)

Burgo89 said:


> all about the $$$$ at the end of the day



Yep...


----------



## Shotta (Dec 24, 2015)

Sorry, what exactly do you mean when you say " the standard albino is becoming less and jags etc". do you mean less popular? or are you relating to the prices?...


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I was more interested in what selective breeding is occuring and will be occuring. "Becoming less" - lots more hybrids coming into breeding projects.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 24, 2015)

Why didn't you say so in the first place ...,the op (original post) doesn't make much sense (to me anyway)


----------



## kittycat17 (Jan 6, 2016)

I think axanthics will be the new big gene 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

